

Google for Nonprofits, "You’re changing the world. We want to help." - thetylerhayes
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/youre-changing-world-we-want-to-help.html

======
jamesaguilar
Hmm . . . can't think of the last time I heard about a non-profit organization
changing the world. Except if you count governments.

~~~
davnola
Off the top of my head:

Amnesty International

Greenpeace

WWF

Red Cross and ICRC

Oxfam

Numerous planned parenthood organisations

Numerous medical foundations

Gates Foundation

Grameen Bank

Numerous arts organisations and Rockefeller/Tate/etc foundations

~~~
robinhouston
It’s interesting how few of these are eligible for Google’s programme, which
is open only to organisations whose headquarters are in the United States.
(<http://www.google.com/nonprofits/eligibility.html>)

------
pilom
This is why I will favor google over apple every day. Steve Jobs killed all of
Apple's philanthropic efforts when he came back.

~~~
danssig
That's how PR works. Thanks for buying into it so the rest of us have to hear
about even more of it. Do you know _why_ Jobs killed it off? Maybe he found
out the organizations they were giving to were scams and lost faith in it.
Judging a company based on how concerned they are with PR seems just a bit
naive.

------
danssig
A big company does some PR. Is there really nothing better for the front page?

------
jbk
Does this apply to non-profit open source communities?

~~~
waterlesscloud
Probably, if it's officially registered as a non-profit.

I worked for a film festival for several years, and our non-profit status let
us use google apps for free, as well as reasonable amount of adwords credit.

